# Video questions OK?



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm having a time both with emailing video clips using Windows Movie Maker and also encountering a strange problem burning a DVD. Am I in the right place?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

this section is generally reserved for still photography discussion/questions so post again here
I'll answer your post there but will need more information to help you:

what problems are you having with MovieMaker - you need to tell me the type of source files (home made movies, downloaded clips, file formats if possible) and exactly what is MovieMkaer doing (or not doing)

Same for your DVD burning problem - what type of files you are trying to burn, what software you are using, what you want to do with the DVD (watch on computer or stand alone DVD player &TV) and again what is happening or not happening for you :grin:


----------

